# Topics > AI in car and transport >  GOFAR, device  for optimised driving, Sydney, Australia

## Airicist

Website - gofar.co

youtube.com/@gofar5159

facebook.com/GoFarCar

twitter.com/gofarcar

linkedin.com/company/gofar

Co-founder - Danny Adams

Co-founder - Ian Davidson

"GoFar: A Beautiful Device for Optimised Driving" on Kickstarter

"GOFAR - efficient driving, designed beautifully" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

GOFAR campaign

Published on Aug 2, 2016

----------

